# How night usage is chargeable ??



## theRahul (Dec 7, 2012)

I have BBG-FN-HOME-600-COMBO-PLUS-MONTHLY which has night unlimited (0200-0800 hr.)
But i ve a problem. just look at the picture below..Total volume includes both day and night usage...
Why the are adding night usage to it as it is free in this plan...here night usage also accounts for that 2.5 GB limit....
whats happening here.... please help.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Total volume will include both but I don't think they will charge you though.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW how to check data usage in BSNL? Could anyone inform me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> BTW how to check data usage in BSNL? Could anyone inform me.



Give  this a read


----------



## macho84 (Dec 8, 2012)

You could clearly see that chargeable units is 0.No worries


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2012)

There's a 3rd party app - "Shaplus Bandwidth Meter", where you can monitor the BB usage along with the exception of 2-8 usage.
When i was in Limited plan, i use that often to have an eye of the usage.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

macho84 said:


> You could clearly see that chargeable units is 0.No worries



That's because his total usage is anyways below the monthly free 2.5 GB.

OP, don't worry you won't be charged


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

No need to worry.BSNL provides the usage details for his customers through this chart.Whenever the *Chargeable Units(MB)* in the chart shows any figure then only you have to pay 0.50 Paise per MB.As per your chart,your Download Vol is 655.61MB and upload Volume is 38.09MB totally 693.71MB.For your plan you have a 2.5GB that is 2.5GBx1024MB(1GB=1024MB)=2560MB.So the balance is(2560MB-693.71MB)1866MB can be used.

     Apart from this,from 2.00AM to 8.00AM is unlimitted whatever you download/upload is entirely free of charge.

I am using BB Home Combo ULF900 Plan 30x24 totally unlimitted with 400 Free calls(MCU)including telephone rent for Rs.900+tax.

Please let me know any further details need.Thanks!


----------

